# Wear That Face Shield!!!



## Tony (Apr 1, 2018)

This would've hit me square between the eyes and messed up my pretty face. Be safe guys!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 7


----------



## jasonb (Apr 1, 2018)

Now you can work on a natural edge bowl...

How'd that happen? Catch?


----------



## Tony (Apr 1, 2018)

No I can't. Had it on some Cole Jaws and was turning off the tenon when it flew off.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 1, 2018)

Hmm...I thought that they flew "up" in the air, not down to the ground....

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 1, 2018)

You ok though?


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 1, 2018)

Glad you were wearing the face shield! Great lesson for all of us! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 1, 2018)

Yeah, Cole Jaws aren't always the best with a nice thin wall bowl. I'm assuming you're ok. (You're so short it probably flew over your head anyways  ) but maybe look into vacuum chucking. For me it seems to hold a lot more securely as long as you don't cut through the bottom of the bowl

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Apr 2, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> You ok though?



Yes, I'm fine. All that changed were the shorts I was wearing out of necessity.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 2, 2018)

Glad you had face shield on!!
With Cole Jaws you MUST use the tailstock for extra holding power until you're only cutting the center nub off.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 2, 2018)

If you were taller it would of hit you in the chest 

I second the *MUST use the tailstock* for extra holding power until you're only cutting the center nub off. Learned that the hard way...glad you're ok.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 2, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> If you were taller it would of hit you in the chest
> 
> I second the *MUST use the tailstock* for extra holding power until you're only cutting the center nub off. Learned that the hard way...glad you're ok.


I learned it the hard way too ... at least 3 times ... slow learner

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Dude! Be careful doing that!! If that hadda hit you in the head, it woulda likely bounced off and took out a light fixture, or knocked a hole in a ceiling tile, or bounced off in a corner to never be found again!! Good Grief! 


Good to hear you're OK, (_except for your shorts_) at any rate.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 10, 2018)

Tony said:


> No I can't. Had it on some Cole Jaws and was turning off the tenon when it flew off.



I'm still waiting to see how you finish the bowl. I know about 6 different ways and wondering if I'm even in the ballpark...


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 11, 2018)

He's still waiting to see if the strain comes out his shorts before looking at the bowl again.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 11, 2018)

My wife said to just round off the rough edges with a Dremel and it would sell on Etsy. People look for “slight imperfections” like this.


----------



## Tony (Apr 11, 2018)

Think I'll just keep it as a reminder!


----------



## pinky (Apr 12, 2018)

Were you using a live center as you were removing the tenon?


Nevermind... I didn't read the whole thread. That was already mentioned.


----------



## Tony (Apr 12, 2018)

pinky said:


> Were you using a live center as you were removing the tenon?



No, I have learned the error of my ways.....


----------



## David Hill (Apr 25, 2018)

Glad you're ok.
Yes on the tailstock support. I used to use a bullnose for that---now I have a tailstock steady that works a whole lot better.


----------



## Tony (Apr 25, 2018)

David Hill said:


> Glad you're ok.
> Yes on the tailstock support. I used to use a bullnose for that---now I have a tailstock steady that works a whole lot better.



Thanks David! What is a bullnose?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 25, 2018)

Tony said:


> Thanks David! What is a bullnose?



Guys the door is open!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 25, 2018)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Guys the door is open!!



Good to see you back brother!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks Tony doing a little here and there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Apr 25, 2018)

Tony said:


> Thanks David! What is a bullnose?



It's live center with a dull nose--not a point. They're used more with vessels that have a smaller opening, the taper helps hold them in place.
Can get online from harbor frt ( not in stores) about $20. It's actually really decent

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 23, 2018)

https://www.harborfreight.com/mt2-bullnose-live-center-40090.html

Nova has a similar product with extra stuff https://www.homedepot.com/p/NOVA-Live-Center-System-with-Stepped-Cone-5015/204488267 About three times more expensive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 2


----------

